

Chocolate makes you loose weight - charbonnelb
http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2012/mar/26/weight-loss-secret-chocolate/?page=1#article

======
Piskvorrr
As opposed to making me compact weight?

~~~
kappaknight
Maybe he meant chocolate makes the weight you currently have, more loose. As
in, if you are a fit 160lb person, chocolate would make you a fat 160lb
person. =)

